# Error coce 0551



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

I did a search for this code on the forum but found none. I know it has to do with the hard disk. I just turned the unit on this morning and got this code. reboot did not work. Called Dish and waiting for a call back from 942 tech support,. I uspect that it is fatal and has to be replaced. Am I right?


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Update. DISH called me back and did about 20 minutes of stuff but the end result was that it was a hard DISK CRASH of my 942 and they have to send me a new unit. At least the channels still work until I can get the new one.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear it, Gutter. I hadn't heard of the 0551 error message before.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Error code 0551 (or 551) is not even listed on the Tech Support site as being a valid error code. That's a strange one.

Have you tied unplugging it for awhile (a few hours?) I had a 921 that had the same symptoms, and by keeping it unplugged all night I had it working again in the morning.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Scott...every time I turned it on on got this same code. I did totally unplug it but not for hours. Still go the same code. 551 was the code. Mark you may want to make a note of that one. It said on the screen that it was a fatal crash.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

I just got this error code on TV2 of this system. It said error code 0551, serious problem with the hard drive, call Dish Network. It's only been installed for a couple of weeks now. I checked TV1 and it had no message on the screen. The only problems I've noted with the 942 are that it actually "stinks" (sort of a strange electronic odor--don't know how to describe it), the unit is noisy--not just the fan, and I have frequent problems with "noise" or interference on TV2.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

We can still view from TV1 and TV2, but the DVR is DOA :nono:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Freckles said:


> ... sort of a strange electronic odor--don't know how to describe it ...


That's the smell of magic blue smoke.

All electronic equipment has magic blue smoke injected at the factory.

When you let it out, the equipment won't work any more.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> That's the smell of magic blue smoke.
> 
> All electronic equipment has magic blue smoke injected at the factory.
> 
> When you let it out, the equipment won't work any more.


Thanks Simon. I'll be sure and mention this when I call Dish Network. If only I had known....but it really did stink. It smells much better now that it doesn't work any more and that *really* stinks! :grin: I guess the magic is gone...


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

you will need a replacement like mine did.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks. I called Dish Depot this morning and Mark says he will replace my unit.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I've had a couple of occasions where a message 0559 (sorry, I may have this number wrong as I'm going from memory) popped up simply from trying to change channels or hit the Guide button. Something about a hard disk check that's going to start, and will take up to 45 minutes. It flashes on the screen a couple of times, some green progress bars quickly go by, then it quickly disappears and the 942 re-boots. Then the box works fine. I've not called up tech support about it (I also have a 921. I guess I'm just used to more 'serious' problems -- this seemed fairly benign, and it's only happened 2/3 times since I've had the unit).

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Aftershock (Mar 21, 2005)

I had the same 0551 error and called DISH. A replacement should be here today. I have only had my 942 since June 22


----------



## Aftershock (Mar 21, 2005)

Rcvd my (Remanufactured) replacement and it is messed up too. No picture at all. Waiting for a call from the DISH 942 speciality tech support.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

My replacement unit also was remanufacured and came with a bruse on the case. However it does work and the bruse is not in a place that it shows so I didn't make a fuss.


----------



## Aftershock (Mar 21, 2005)

Got a call yesterday from DISH and another 942 is on the way. We will see what happens


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I don't know if this is related to the error code 0551 or not, but today the sound went out. It became a strange garbled sound like playing an old 45 at 33 speed under water. The picture was fine and the sound was normal on antenna input. I tried shutting the 942 off and then couldn't get it to boot at all. I got the 0551 error code. I tried unplugging it for a while and now all I get is the DishNetwork logo floating around on the screen. It will not respond to the remote nor to the select button on the front panel. Hopefully, it will be replaced tomorrow.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Freckles said:


> Well, I don't know if this is related to the error code 0551 or not, but today the sound went out. It became a strange garbled sound like playing an old 45 at 33 speed under water. The picture was fine and the sound was normal on antenna input. I tried shutting the 942 off and then couldn't get it to boot at all. I got the 0551 error code. I tried unplugging it for a while and now all I get is the DishNetwork logo floating around on the screen. It will not respond to the remote nor to the select button on the front panel. Hopefully, it will be replaced tomorrow.


I am sorry to hear about your 942 but dang you must be old a 45 at 33 speed?!? :eek2:


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> I am sorry to hear about your 942 but dang you must be old a 45 at 33 speed?!? :eek2:


Actually, I was going to compare it to playing a 78 LP at 33 RPM, but figured that would really give it away! You must have learned about these in your history class or an Austin Powers movie.


----------

